
Algolia (YC W14) debuts free plan, opens West Coast data center - jlemoine
http://venturebeat.com/2014/10/01/search-as-a-service-provider-algolia-debuts-free-plan-opens-west-coast-data-center
======
jgalt212
> although it is limited to 1,000 records and 50,000 API calls per month

um, free is nice, but who needs a search engine for 1000 records? You can keep
that in a spreadsheet, or sqlite. I think they could bump it up to 10,000
records without cannibalizing any real monetizable businesses.

~~~
jparker165
And even at 10,000 records, you're probably better off pre-loading them as
json on the client and avoiding the server request altogether.

~~~
jgalt212
Not really sure that's feasible because Algolia records are more akin to Word
docs than Excel rows. 10K docs could be approx 10GB of data--definitely not
feasible to push over the wire, and pushing the upper bounds of what even
sqlite can handle.

------
cscharenberg
Great! I am using Algolia and it has been phenomenal. As a total newbie to
putting data into searchable format it was amazingly trivial. With their
examples and just 3 hours of work I had a Django app pushing model updates
into indexes and built a live-search capability into some pages.

My only complaint was the plan sizes, jumping from 14-day trial to $50/month
when I have tiny amounts of data and querying for the next few months. A free
plan will be great.

------
tosh
Fantastic news, can't wait to play with it.

------
jlemoine
This free plan is available from our pricing page:
[https://www.algolia.com/pricing#Hacker](https://www.algolia.com/pricing#Hacker)

